

Ask HN: Costs of IT startup in Montreal, Canada - ahmedaly

Hello,
I wonder if there is anyone here in Montreal or Quebec?
I will move to Quebec soon, and I need to know what is the cost to found a startup in Montreal in specific...<p>I will be more like self employed, so I won't hire anyone, and I will use only my laptop, so no infrastructure or equipments costs..<p>I just need to know the cost of renting a 1 bedroom apartment in a good area in Montreal, and also cost of internet, phone line, bla bla bla.<p>I am immigrant and permanent resident in Canada, so I need to know if the government is providing any facilities to immigrants who wish to establish their business, and what is the cost of the paper work? And can I do it myself or I will need a lawyer?<p>It would be more than perfect if you provide me with a website about entrepreneurship in Canada/Quebec..<p>The startup will be a web development and programming business, so also if you have any tips on how can I get a local work/contracts, that would be amazing indeed.<p>Thanks so much in advance,
Ahmed.
======
ch00ey
In regards to rent it all depends on where you're staying in Montreal. I
suggest taking a look at PadMapper(<http://www.padmapper.com/>) to help you
find a place to live.

For internet I'm using TekSavvy (<http://teksavvy.com/en>) they seem to have
the most affordable plans when it comes to what you're paying for and what
you're getting.

Startup lawyer wise check out this thread on Quora
([http://www.quora.com/Montréal/Who-are-the-best-startup-
lawye...](http://www.quora.com/Montréal/Who-are-the-best-startup-lawyers-in-
Montréal))

Lastly, if you're looking to get involved in the startup community we ALWAYS
have a ton of stuff going on. You can find more on these sites:

Next Montreal (<http://nextmontreal.com/>)

Montreal Tech Watch (<http://montrealtechwatch.com/>)

Notman House Calendar (<http://notman.org/en/events/>)

Montreal Statup Digest (<http://startupdigest.com/>)

Cheers!

~~~
ahmedaly
Thank you so much for that very informative post.

I am not really good in speaking french, and I will make the landing next
january.. I need to know, is it mandatory to speak french to be connected with
local businesses in Montreal?

Finally.. what is the safer area to live at in Montreal, specially for a
family with kid? :) Thanks so much again for your great help.

~~~
JWMTL
I've been living here a while now, and only recently started learning french.
You don't need to speak it at all to get by, but it will limit your business
opportunities to some degree.

These links contain some decent information about some of the different
neighborhoods. But they're definitely far from comprehensive. If you're
looking for an predominantly anlgo neighborhood with a decent amount of
families, close to downtown, and not too expensive, I think NDG is your best
bet, but there's certainly other options:
[http://ask.metafilter.com/71911/Were-Moving-to-Montreal-
Wher...](http://ask.metafilter.com/71911/Were-Moving-to-Montreal-Where-should-
we-live) [http://www.city-data.com/forum/montreal/1183273-need-help-
fi...](http://www.city-data.com/forum/montreal/1183273-need-help-finding-area-
montreal-live.html)

------
braid
When it comes to rent, I think it's actually quite affordable compared to
other major cities (definitely less than Toronto for example).

I live in a studio in the downtown core and I'm paying $700 plus about
$20/month for utilities. If you go farther from downtown, it'll probably be
less.

In terms of internet, mine is included in my rent but another major provider
here is Videotron (<http://www.videotron.com/service/internet-services>).

------
Simon-Rain
If you want a basic breakdown on a monthly basis

\- Rent will cost you anything from 500 and 700 depending on the area for a
small apartment. \- Heating and electricity, if not included, about 60$ \- Bus
pass is 72$ \- Cellphone plans are 40 to 70$ \- Good Internet is about 40$
(teksavvy and Videotron would be my choices) \- Food is about 50$ or less per
week for decent food variety. (200 a month)

so between 852 and 1142$ Canadian for monthly payments.

~~~
ahmedaly
Excellent.. thanks so much.

